# Seeking info on the "New" Rockler HVLP Sprayer



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone with feedback (good or bad) about the new Rockler Sprayer ?

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-hvlp-finishing-sprayer


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm interested in this also. Will watch for results.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I m interested in this also. Will watch for results.
> 
> - doubleDD


v
v
Well Dave, looks like it's just you and me… ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't have any info, but, I'll join the party and wait. I've been considering doing some spray finishes also.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Don t have any info, but, I ll join the party and wait. I ve been considering doing some spray finishes also.
> 
> - Roger


v
Nice of you to join Roger….Hopefully somebody out there will respond who has this sprayer….


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

rockler says it uses Earlex technology and it looks a lot like this Earlex model, so maybe these reviews will help: https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV2901PUS-Spray-Station-Precision/dp/B00K26SJ5U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1494366992&sr=8-3&keywords=earlex+hvlp+paint+sprayer


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> rockler says it uses Earlex technology and it looks a lot like this Earlex model, so maybe these reviews will help: https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV2901PUS-Spray-Station-Precision/dp/B00K26SJ5U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1494366992&sr=8-3&keywords=earlex+hvlp+paint+sprayer
> 
> - CharlesA


v
Thanks Charles….it did !


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

> rockler says it uses Earlex technology and it looks a lot like this Earlex model, so maybe these reviews will help: https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV2901PUS-Spray-Station-Precision/dp/B00K26SJ5U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1494366992&sr=8-3&keywords=earlex+hvlp+paint+sprayer
> 
> - CharlesA


It is the Earlex/Wagner model. Download the instruction sheet from Rockler and you find it still has the Wagner phone number and web site at the end.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> rockler says it uses Earlex technology and it looks a lot like this Earlex model, so maybe these reviews will help: https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV2901PUS-Spray-Station-Precision/dp/B00K26SJ5U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1494366992&sr=8-3&keywords=earlex+hvlp+paint+sprayer
> 
> - CharlesA
> 
> ...


v
Thanks for the info


----------

